
What comes after senior developer? - 0biwanken0bi
https://christianheilmann.com/2018/04/02/what-comes-after-senior-developer/
======
commandlinefan
This whole post makes sense on the face of it, but there's a little too much
"the world as it ought to be" rather than the world as it is. I got to a
certain point, many years ago, when I started to feel like I was just getting
a bit old to be what they're now calling an "individual contributor". My hair
was starting to get greyer and things like iphones and Javascript didn't even
exist when I graduated college. So I started trying to take on non-coding
responsibilities. I thought, in my no-longer-youthful naievete, that this
would be welcomed and the upper echelons would welcome and appreciate the
initiative and the help. Holy shit, was I ever wrong. The people who climb up
into the non-individual-contributor ranks are... a different breed of people
than we who can actually produce working code are. They didn't get there by
solving complex problems. They got there by hurting other people, sometimes
permanently. And they're very good at it. They've been practicing it for
decades, if not their entire lives. You can't just become one and believe me,
they don't want you to.

~~~
0biwanken0bi
That's how I assume it becomes. I would love to read more about your
experiences.

